# A Day in the Life (+ Guest)



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a day in the life of the Shaina household lol

Webster keeping an eye on the neighborhood:









Sunday means agility group practice day...took the whole crew which is always an adventure lol. Kim and Web ran great and had a lot of fun...working on Kim's weaves with funky entrances and lateral distance, and Web's independent dog walk performance. No pics/vids of this though...

However...took Mira next door for a bit and decided to place a silly game for high-end awareness (and, mostly, because it was really really fun lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y3z9Ph463k

Kim taking a post-agility nap. Normally she's pretty would up after agility but she had a long run last night, followed by a big zoomie session (in mud! her fav!) at a ball diamond so she was pretty relaxed this morning after taking the edge off at the club.









In the afternoon we (Mira and I) went to a friend's and hung out with her and her dog, walking through the woods and going out on the pond. Mira swam from the paddleboat to shore twice, met the resident cat, and my friend's brother who appeared suddenly in the woods (Mira did exactly what she's supposed to...alerted, checked with me, then made a new best friend once she got the thumbs-up...even presented him with a splendid stick, though he was unimpressed for some reason).

Wet dog, incoming!









Mir's new friend (she's about 17" tall, ~18 lbs)


















And last but not least...a future blackmail pic of Mira in her drying coat, lol:










All done ~ thanks for looking!


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Yay, we love blackmail images! ^_^

Mir's friend is really a cute little thing. =3

Kim's so cute, curled up with her stuffie. <3


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow that teddy bear is huge! I want one >.>

Love the last Mira pic! She looks like she's saying "how dare you..."


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow that teddy bear is huge! I want one >.>


That teddy bear is actually a relic of a long-forgotten high school boyfriend lol. About two years ago I was cleaning out the last of my stuff from my parents...you know, the stuff you've lived without for years, but they want it out of their house...

My mom found that bear and handed it to me. I looked at it, laughed, and handed it to Kim. She was pleased.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Shaina said:


> And last but not least...a future blackmail pic of Mira in her drying coat, lol:


You can show it to her boyfriend when he comes to pick her up for prom.

Wait...maybe that was MY parents.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hm...Mira at a prom...now that would be entertaining lol


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't believe how fast she's growing. Blackmail pics. Hahahahaha


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> You can show it to her boyfriend when he comes to pick her up for prom.
> 
> Wait...maybe that was MY parents.


Now I want to hear THIS story!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Yay! I've missed Kim and Web! No new Web pics from the front?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Yay! I've missed Kim and Web! No new Web pics from the front?


http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/77219-so-what-if-s.html


----------

